# Is TCP ok for dogs?



## Maiisiku

Is it ok to use TCP on dogs? My vet said savalon was ok but I forgot to ask about TCP as I've only had Freya 3 days she had a dew claw growing into the pad, it's lightly grazed (not overly serious) and I cut it away, but I'm just wondering if it's ok to use tcp on cuts for dogs in future?


----------



## cinnamontoast

It's fine, but maybe dilute it as it could sting. I use Savlon liquid, purely cos it was on the shelf in the supermarket. 

Hibiscrub is also widely used.


----------



## Maiisiku

hmm I think I'll get some... it can't hurt when you have 4 dogs... they are always getting little cuts etc.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

About the best thing Ive found to keep small cuts and grazes clean is cooled boiled water with salt disolved in it. Savlon cream seems to be ok too.


----------



## Tanya1989

Dilute it a fair amount and remember to watch out for the sharp end.... It stings like crazy.


I personally just use a heavy salt water solution. It doesn't sting and it smells lovely.


If you can get something like hibiscrub, you're laughing.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Hibiscrub available online and at any horse tack shop. Be sparing with it because it can break down the tissue of the skin and make bacterial infections worse, therefore. Dilute lots.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil

TCP diluted 50% with water is OK with doggies.

Personally we use an iodine based liquid (*Betadine*), similar to the stuff painted on people prior to operations, it's cheap and does a fantastic job.

Regarding the mention of salt water, really this is OK to clean a wound I.E. irrigate the wound to wash out dirt and grit but is it not a dressing _solution_ - if you'll pardon the pun. Saline solution will not actively disinfect the wound, like Betadine or dilute TCP will.

Saline solution: For those readers that are wondering dissolve a teaspoon of salt in a litre of water, rolling boil for a minute, then allow to cool.

*We use Betadine on human injuries too.​*
Povidone-iodine - The trade call it PVP-I

There are other brand names like Povidone and Videne and sold widely in the UK. By the gallon in fact marketed to veterinary care
industry as "Vetasept".

Not a Savlon fan, medical people I've spoken with don't rate it.

POI. We buy Betadine overseas, a damn sight cheaper than the UK prices for medical care products. :thumbup:


----------

